# Member bashing and the consequences



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

MAB has decided that at the discretion of the staff...we will begin to suspend members for a period of 24 hours for their actions on this site. This is your one and only warning, that if you can not close the thread and move on..and feel the need to personally attack another member...you will be suspended for a minimum of 24 hours. This is not the maximum punishment on this forum..but the minimum. I am tired of seeing a few members bring down this forum with their constant personal attacks.

This is an amazing resource for piranha information...and we wish it to remain as such...so if you go off on a profanity riddled tirade on another member...you will get a "time out".


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## xiiutao (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

It was time... perfect







!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Way to lay down the law, Big Pickle!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

You'll find a nice list of names here....









http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=135348&hl=


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Did anyone actually call him a name in that thread? I think I remember attributing a whole bunch of stuff to him, but I don't remember an actual name...


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> Did anyone actually call him a name in that thread? I think I remember attributing a whole bunch of stuff to him, but I don't remember an actual name...


"Names" as in members bashing GG.


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

i didnt read that entire thread, but up until i was posting, it all seemed in good fun to me, just making silly responces to someone who posted a stupid thread. If people were intentionally making malicious comments about GG, i guess i didnt realize it


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

mikfleye said:


> i didnt read that entire thread, but up until i was posting, it all seemed in good fun to me, just making silly responces to someone who posted a stupid thread. If people were intentionally making malicious comments about GG, i guess i didnt realize it


I'm just playing here. Even GG himself didn't take it seriously.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

That is not considered bashing i dont think. It was all in good fun and im sure GG knows that .


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

yea i guess im not good on picking up on some jokes lol


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah, it was basically a good old-fashioned roast thread.


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

imagin

the comedy central roast of Grosse Gurke


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

P-Fury is so much more than a "website"....and our membership is normally one to be proud of.....
This was not directed at the threadabout GG gang...but about the un-checked immaturity that has been seen in A LOT of threads as of late...

It is time to reign in the site again, make our cyberhome safe for new members, and still a learning, relaxing community for older members...

Roasting is not bad, if done out of respect and in fun..and good natured humor is not the target here...simple childish banter is the target and is being eliminated.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I actually found that thread about me hilarious....so no...this has nothing to do with that kind of fun. 
It is about the general attitude of some members on this site and their lack of respect for not only the new fishkeeper..but people that dont share their ideas. I wish people could disagree on issue and not lower themselves to personal attacks...but it seems that is not the case.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Agreed GG I find most of the people you are talking about are the ones that are just on this site for the lounge. That do not keep fish and have no interest in keeping them they just sign up for all diff forums and act like losers. Im not saying everyone who doesnt keep fish on this site im just saying i find those are the people in general. Anyway i actually dont visit the lounge much because of this it drives me nuts.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Lets hope it works.

I love the roast threads though. Mybe in some years i will be roasted like that..

/looks at the sun rising with an antisipating look...


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

seems to bad that for some people it has to go this far









loved the roast....nothin but love for the assman!


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

24 Hour Bans huh? Im not trying to say that I plan on getting at least one of those...but I definitely wouldnt be the least bit surprised if it were to happen.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

a-ronn said:


> Agreed GG I find most of the people you are talking about are the ones that are just on this site for the lounge. That do not keep fish and have no interest in keeping them they just sign up for all diff forums and act like losers. Im not saying everyone who doesnt keep fish on this site im just saying i find those are the people in general. Anyway i actually dont visit the lounge much because of this it drives me nuts.


Who would join a fish keeping site even if they didn't own a fish? I used to post formally in the lounge...till I was told that the lounge is a place for bashing and stuff. I don't bash people, but its kinda wierd that someone would call the lounge a place to bash.

Deosn't matter though, just wondering why anyone would join a fish site without intent on keeping a fish.

makes you think, you know...
















edith, and I completely agree with GG, its about time the bans for bashing started coming out!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

I think this is just a super idea !


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Well stated GG.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Guys, I don't think it matters if the members keep fish, keep piranhas, or don't keep piranhas. It doesn't matter where that member spends most of their time on the site either. Some people may think the lounge is the worst area, but I've seen alot of bashing in the piranha discussion too against new members and the way they keep their fish.

This policy is for everyone and the entire site, its not out to single out any members. Everyone here a pfury, new or old is welcomed, its the attitude and member bashing people bring here that isn't allowed.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Wait, so we can't say anything bad about Hippies anymore?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

what if we bash ourselves


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

i have to admit that i gave GG a hard time about my avatar and my sign..GG he had warn me so many time, which he does give everyone a chance.... I do respect him as a exspert fish keeper also helping Mike out in this site. giving infor and sharing his idea in this site..


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Good Idea GG


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

ill go along with it...


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

yeah guess ill play nice


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2006)

Soon we will need one of these...


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

HAHAHAHA thats great


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

OMG, DannyBoy17 FTMFW!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

He never did except my challenge? cmon assman, wanna step in the ring?

View attachment 122723


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Scrap5000 said:


> Wait, so we can't say anything bad about Hippies anymore?


We can still bash hippies. I made sure to ask that when MAB was discussing this issue.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Let me guess...8-1 vote?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2006)

Yea, for some reason Exodus didnt want the hippies to have thier feelings hurt. That nancy.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> Let me guess...8-1 vote?


Votes are kept secret. The outcome isn't, and it passed. That's all the info needed.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> MAB has decided that at the discretion of the staff...we will begin to suspend members for a period of 24 hours for their actions on this site. This is your one and only warning, that if you can not close the thread and move on..and feel the need to personally attack another member...you will be suspended for a minimum of 24 hours. This is not the maximum punishment on this forum..but the minimum. I am tired of seeing a few members bring down this forum with their constant personal attacks.
> 
> This is an amazing resource for piranha information...and we wish it to remain as such...so if you go off on a profanity riddled tirade on another member...you will get a "time out".


perfect this will sort out the rubbish and the real culprits who cant help themselves will do it time and again until they are gone.

i think the decent members here need to also keep an eye on this the report post button is a usefull tool.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Yea, for some reason Exodus didnt want the hippies to have thier feelings hurt. That nancy.


fair AND balanced


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

b_ack, I was just joshing with ya...I figured it was an 8-1 vote for the joke hippy vote.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Good grief, no public nudity!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

lol.... am i gonna get banned for that?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> KINGofKINGS Posted Today, 01:31 PM
> lol.... am i gonna get banned for that?


Yah never know, he's got some stuff there that some women would envy.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

hastatus said:


> > KINGofKINGS Posted Today, 01:31 PM
> > lol.... am i gonna get banned for that?
> 
> 
> Yah never know, he's got some stuff there that some women would envy.:laugh:


HEY i love man boobs







dont hate me for that


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> He never did except my challenge? cmon assman, wanna step in the ring?


Do I get to put on tights, flail around like an idiot, jump from the top rope and stick my ass in your face when I give you my special move?

If so then absolutely


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

I just wanted to step in and let everyone know.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

^ YES!! I finally found something sig quote worthy!!

**EDIT**
damn its too big.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> He never did except my challenge? cmon assman, wanna step in the ring?


Do I get to put on tights, flail around like an idiot, jump from the top rope and stick my ass in your face when I give you my special move?

If so then absolutely








[/quote]

sounds like a hell of an entertaining script your puttin together there gg.... lol


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> ^ YES!! I finally found something sig quote worthy!!
> 
> **EDIT**
> damn its too big.


What KI said? I dont get it


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

KiGrind said:


> I just wanted to step in and let everyone know.


Thanks, but would you mind telling us what we need to know?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> Do I get to put on tights, flail around like an idiot, jump from the top rope and stick my ass in your face when I give you my special move?
> 
> If so then absolutely


sounds like a hell of an entertaining script your puttin together there gg.... lol
[/quote]


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

KiGrind said:


> I just wanted to step in and let everyone know.


i dont get it? should i?


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

dont think anyone does


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> ^ YES!! I finally found something sig quote worthy!!
> 
> **EDIT**
> damn its too big.


What KI said? I dont get it
[/quote]

No no what Jeff siad to the KoK. 
Bad post timing.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

aaaaaaaah gotcha sunny^- that helps your cause- what the hell was "kigrind"(?) talking about? was it lost?


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

it almost looks like his sig but i think he was saying that he had a bunch of fish because earlier in the thread aron said something about people coming here not even owning fish


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think now is a good time to bring this back up. Because of the new member bashing and general tone of some members...we are going to start handing out the 24 hour breaks again for any personal attacks.

Enjoy


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

GG pees on the elderly.

i kid, i kid.

ssssssssssssssssssssssSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSsssssssssssssssssssSssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I think now is a good time to bring this back up. Because of the new member bashing and general tone of some members...we are going to start handing out the 24 hour breaks again for any personal attacks.
> 
> Enjoy


I like


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Its often hard to tell who's the basher and who's the bashie around here!


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

yeah you go GG dominator


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

this sucks


















its good i guess


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> GG pees on the elderly.
> 
> i kid, i kid.
> 
> ssssssssssssssssssssssSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSsssssssssssssssssssSssssssssssssssssssssssss


so he pees on himself??

/sssssssssssssssSssssssssss


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Since this thread is mainly about GG and sense of humor vs. malicious bashing... here's my two cents:

In my opinion, GG has a slightly different sense of humor than I'm used to, and I just didn't get it for the longest time. 
I thought the guy was being a real jerk, and I told him so on numerous occasions.

_(Plus I was going through alot of personal turmoil in my private life-- ex was taking me for a large sum of $$$ that she contributed absolutely nothing to create while we were together, putting me through a nasty legal battle...things like that, so I was unfairly taking my anger out on others...)_

Since then, I've realized he's really a pretty cool guy.

Besides, ya can't be a diehard Seinfeld fan and be all bad...


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Since this thread is mainly about GG and sense of humor vs. malicious bashing... here's my two cents:
> 
> In my opinion, GG has a slightly different sense of humor than I'm used to, and I just didn't get it for the longest time.
> I thought the guy was being a real jerk, and I told him so on numerous occasions.
> ...


yup yup i remembered that one too, in the eraispy team (team team era)...


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

stop the violence







no more fellas







...







man its getting serious here..lol


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> Since this thread is mainly about GG and sense of humor vs. malicious bashing... here's my two cents:
> 
> In my opinion, GG has a slightly different sense of humor than I'm used to, and I just didn't get it for the longest time.
> I thought the guy was being a real jerk, and I told him so on numerous occasions.
> ...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Since this thread is mainly about GG and sense of humor vs. malicious bashing... here's my two cents:
> 
> In my opinion, GG has a slightly different sense of humor than I'm used to, and I just didn't get it for the longest time.
> I thought the guy was being a real jerk, and I told him so on numerous occasions.
> ...











[/quote]

lol


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

^love the tiny picture in the window...hahaha


----------

